# The Tchaikovsky Project box set



## Pmartel63 (Dec 9, 2020)

So I finally managed to get the complete box set of the Decca Tchaikovsky project and have seen mixed views on it

Does anyone here have the set and if so hw o you like it?

For years my reference has been the Haitink/Concertgebow set


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

I cannot profess to being a great Tchaikovsky aficionado, so do please ignore anything I contribute here....
.....this is, for me anyway, one of the Czech Philharmonic's weaker sets of recordings, sorry. These are all very well-played and detailed performances, but I don't hear the Czech Phil (one of the world's great orchestras) and I don't hear the Angst of Tchaikovsky. It feels very safe and very inoffensive; is that Tchaikovsky?

It put me off the idea of Semyon Bychkov taking the orchestra forward, but I have been impressed by his/their Mahler, so all is not lost. And I must say, that his impassioned programme note, in the immediate aftermath of the invasion of Ukraine, was heartbreaking. A proud Russian so ashamed of what is being done in "his name". A good, honourable man, he has nothing but respect from me.


----------

